# rodo gardens on the roan.....tn



## strollingbones (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## strollingbones (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## strollingbones (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## strollingbones (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Valerie (Jun 9, 2015)

very pretty!


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 9, 2015)

Looks like a good place for ticks...but nice anywho...


----------



## Valerie (Jun 9, 2015)

we have some rhododendrons at home and at work.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 10, 2015)

Beautiful

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 10, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Looks like a good place for ticks...but nice anywho...


You'd be OK, ticks like fat, juicy balls.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 10, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a good place for ticks...but nice anywho...
> ...


And penis heads...


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 10, 2015)

Now that it is getting hot, the ticks lay low..


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 17, 2015)

we went back up the roan to see if the rodos were peaking.....


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 17, 2015)

i love the neon green up there this time of year....


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 17, 2015)

Give it back to the Cherokees....


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 17, 2015)

unfortunately the peak has come and gone











but even then the gardens are beautiful...the petals cover the ground more and more daily


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 17, 2015)

moon we are the fucking pisgah not the smokies....


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 17, 2015)

all fuck you

native Americans were the first human visitors to Roan Mountain. A Catawba legend tells of a great battle with the Cherokee atop the mountain that left the rhododendron colored crimson and parts of the mountain treeless.[14] While there is no hard evidence that such a battle ever occurred, numerous Native American settlements have been found around the base of the mountain,[15] and the Cherokee settlement of Old Fields stood near modern-day Elizabethton, Tennessee.[16]

Roan Mountain Roan Highlands - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 17, 2015)

http://vid722.photobucket.com/albums/ww223/strollingbones/strollingbones006/019_zpsdkzrhqip.mp4


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 24, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> all fuck you
> 
> native Americans were the first human visitors to Roan Mountain. A Catawba legend tells of a great battle with the Cherokee atop the mountain that left the rhododendron colored crimson and parts of the mountain treeless.[14] While there is no hard evidence that such a battle ever occurred, numerous Native American settlements have been found around the base of the mountain,[15] and the Cherokee settlement of Old Fields stood near modern-day Elizabethton, Tennessee.[16]
> 
> Roan Mountain Roan Highlands - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia




Cherokee - Their blood runs through my veins, along with Creek.


----------

